# [OT] Lo dicono tutti quindi mi associo....

## doom.it

....... BUON NATALE

a tutta la comunità Gentoo  italiana!

Passatelo in allegria con le vostre famiglie...o col vostro PC...io penso sceglierò la seconda :p

Grazie a tutti per le risposte sui forum, per la disponibilità, e per il mitico GDay... e che il nuovo anno ne porti di più e più belli (se possibile  :Wink:  ) !!!

Baci a tutti

(tranne che a quell'individuo dalla dubbia morale che è cerri.... :p) 

[Buon Natale soprattutto a Codadilupo e Shev che non mi hanno fatto niente di male al pc per tutta la strada fra milano e venezia!  :Smile:  ]

DooM

P.S. scusate se sono un paio di giorni in anticipo, ma domani parto per la MONTAGNA!!!!!! (pero porto il powerbook  :Smile:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ....... BUON NATALE
> 
> a tutta la comunità Gentoo  italiana!
> 
> 

 

Mi associo ora... anche se dovrei esserci anche domani !

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ....... BUON NATALE
> 
> a tutta la comunità Gentoo  italiana!

 

Come non associarsi? Auguri a tutti di buone feste  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> [Buon Natale soprattutto a Codadilupo e Shev che non mi hanno fatto niente di male al pc per tutta la strada fra milano e venezia!  ]

 

Auguri anche a te, per me una delle sorprese più positive del GDay e di ciò che v'è stato attorno  :Wink: 

Divertiti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toro

Auguri!!! auguri!!!... e figli maschi!!!...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

Buon natale

Coda

----------

## stefanonafets

BUON NATAAAALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

Bè, mi sembra doveroso...

BUON NATALE A TUTTI!!!

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Buon natale anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

non essendo profondamente credente vi auguro solo un buon anno  :Wink:  cmq mi associo nell'augurarvi un felice periodo natalizio

----------

## JacoMozzi

BUON NATALE!!!

----------

## so

Buon Natale a tutti

----------

## pinguinoferoce

auguri............................

anke ai vostri pc e powerpc

----------

## paolo

Buon Natale e Buon Anno!

P.

----------

## leon_73

Ciao e un Buon Natale a tutti

... per doom invece diro' alla befana di potare il carbone, perche' bara, e parte con gli auguri in anticipo   :Twisted Evil: 

A tutti gli altri un geko da compagnia  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## Sym

Buon Natale a tutti ragazzi!   :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

Bhe..anche da parte mia..auguri a tutti!!

----------

## OKreZ

Mi associo !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Auguri, naturalmente, e ribadisco, buon 2.6!

----------

## Benve

[img:63743be8fb]http://www.cartolinevirtuali.tv/images/Natale/pinguino-natale.gif[/img:63743be8fb]

AUGURI

E' la più natalizia che ho trovato

----------

## etilico

Buon Natale a tutta la comunità   :Cool: 

----------

## gaffiere

Mi associo e porgo a tutti voi e la comunità Gentoo

i miei più sinceri auguri di BUON NATALE!!!

----------

## bubble27

Be che dire, l'ora in cui sto postando questo messaggio è la vigilia quindi auguro prima di tutto una buona vigilia a tutta la comunità Gentoo e per domani BUON NATALE A TUTTI !!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Bhe dato che domani avrò troppo la panza piena e quindi non riuscirò a muovermi da divano  :Smile:  . Mi associo pure io  :Exclamation:   :Mr. Green: 

BUON NATALE! e Felice ANN...a no per quello c'è tempo  :Very Happy: 

Ciao! e ANCORA AUGURI a tutti i membri di questo magnifico forum e rispettivi famigliari, parenti, animali, ecc...  :Very Happy: 

Statemi bbene e non mangiate troppo !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Mi associo pure io:

Buon natale e speriamo che nell'anno nuovo linux disintegri windows anche come numero d'installazioni ^_^

BUON NATALE

----------

## neon

BUON NATALE A *

 :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

auguroni a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

auguri a tutti ragà ;D un felice natale a tutti!!

----------

## augustus

auguri a tutti!   :Smile: 

[img:247d461216]http://www.linux.or.jp/JLUG-icons/xmaspen.gif[/img:247d461216]

----------

## alexbr

Auguroni di buon natale e un felice anno nuovo!!!

----------

## motaboy

AUGURONI!!!!!

----------

## MyZelF

Speravo di fare il nerd è postare allo scoccare della mezzanotte ma...  :Smile: 

auguri a tutti anche da parte mia

----------

## Samos87

Auguri!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

Buon Natale a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

buon Natale a tutti!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Buona Natale!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Buon Natale !

----------

## MadMac

E Natale sia....

Buono per tutti (*_*)      

AUGURI!!!!

----------

## marchino

Che Babbo Natale vi portage le cose migliori   :Wink: 

I migliori auguri anche da parte mia!

----------

## pelon's

BuoNatale a tutti !!!!

----------

## flocchini

Buone feste a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusate il ritardo ma trovo solo adesso un accesso per arrivare qui. Auguro a tutti i gechi un buon natale e che l'anno nuovo porti grosse soddissfazioni.

----------

